# Knuckle Bones - Tooth Wear?



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been giving Summer a knuckle bone about every 10 days since she was 4 mos old to help keep her teeth clean plus whe loves them. She'll be 2 in June and I'm noticing some flattening or rounding of the canines at the ends. It's barely noticeable at this point but I'm concerned. Is this normal wear or is it from the bones?

Should I stop giving her these? Is there a substitute that will keep her teeth as free of plaque? (just noticed the plaque in the photo on the one canine. (I brushed it off). Has anyone else experienced this? All her other teeth are good and sharp. Thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we give our boy bully sticks (buy online bulk to keep cost down) and luckly my girl likes big crunchy carrots.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Knuckle bones are not that hard, I can't imagine its the bones that are causing the issues. Unless she has genetically soft teeth.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does she play or chew tennis balls?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

No tennis balls. The knuckle bones I've been getting are sawn in half by the butcher. 1/2 weighs about 2-3 lbs. She uses her canines to scrape at the flat sawn part. Her balls are soft squeek rubber footballs (Nerf for dogs).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I throw them out when all the soft tissue is chewed off to prevent too much wear. To me they do look kinda flat for this age


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dogs do not chew bones with their canines...they use their molars. Genetics play into soft teeth, as do balls that may have grit or frozen surface. Karlo wore his canines down because he won't just carry a ball but has to crunch it constantly. Jollyballs wore his teeth down one winter. By the time I noticed, the damage was done.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

She's got one of those footballs in her mouth every time she goes outside and crunches them constantly. But it's very soft rubber you can squeak it with two fingers....?

Why would only the canines be worn, specifically the bottom ones? All the others are sharp and in great shape.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It may be soft but it's constant abrasion on the teeth. I use Orbee Diamond plate and they are pretty soft, but I still saw wear. My Zoe would carry hers around and squish, squish, squish the thing all day if I'd let her. I put toys up.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Nigel said:


> It may be soft but it's constant abrasion on the teeth. I use Orbee Diamond plate and they are pretty soft, but I still saw wear. My Zoe would carry hers around and squish, squish, squish the thing all day if I'd let her. I put toys up.


I think you're right. I'll start putting them up but right now, 1st thing in the am she wants her football and is laying there giving me the stink eye. This is going to be difficult....


----------

